# Topeka Retr Club



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

Only news from open I have is they lost 5 dogs after 1rst series and they are on to land blind.


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

25 back to water blind in open. 9 back to 4th series of derby. Sounds like both tomorrow. Trying to get details.


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

I heard that derby 4th series is a water triple. That will be the 3rd water series. I guess they did land in the first, then went straight to the water.


----------



## DSemple (Feb 16, 2008)

Derby

1 - # 12 Emmitt
2 - # 6 Cali
3 - # 4 Max
4 - # 9 Bullet
RJ - # 1 ???
jams - 5, 17, 21, 23

Sorry, I had the wrong number for Emmitt

...Don


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Can you please clarify? Bullet and Emmit shown on your results as #9...


----------



## DSemple (Feb 16, 2008)

DSemple said:


> Derby
> 
> 1 - # 12 Emmitt
> 2 - # 6 Cali
> ...


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2009)

CONGRATS Bill and Emmitt


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Looks like Bill is buying dinner for Dan 

Lainee


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

FOM said:


> Looks like Bill is buying dinner for Dan
> 
> Lainee


Might have to buy breakfast too...Bill said it was his turn to buy already before today


----------



## john h. (Oct 15, 2007)

I heard 18 are back for the fourth. Eckett has seven.


----------



## DSemple (Feb 16, 2008)

DSemple said:


> Derby
> 
> *1 - # 12 Emmitt
> 2 - # 6 Cali*
> ...


Bill & Emmitt


















Becky Eckett & Cali (David Aul's dog)


















....Don


----------



## DSemple (Feb 16, 2008)

DSemple said:


> Derby
> 
> 1 - # 12 Emmitt
> 2 - # 6 Cali
> ...


Steve Yozamp & Max (Roger Weller's dog)


















Dan & Bullet


















....Don


----------



## moonstonelabs (Mar 17, 2006)

Don...

Thank you SO much for taking and posting those photos. They're all great!

Sarita


----------



## DSemple (Feb 16, 2008)

DSemple said:


> Derby
> 
> 1 - # 12 Emmitt
> 2 - # 6 Cali
> ...


Steve Blythe with Mick (Buzz's dog who ran a very nice trial and Jamed)


















....Don


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

nice pictures....thanks for posting


----------



## DSemple (Feb 16, 2008)

moonstonelabs said:


> Don...
> 
> Thank you SO much for taking and posting those photos. They're all great!
> 
> Sarita


You are welcome, my pleasure. I will email them to you on Monday with several others. Good to talk to you and Bill today.

...Don


----------



## Jason Brion (May 31, 2006)

I'd like to congratulate Steve Blythe and Finn. 3 1/2 year old yellow male out of "RUDY". Clear of everything under the moon. He is now a FC and qualified for the National. Two wins in 3 weeks. Couldn't happen to a more deserving guy. Works his arse off and his dogs show it.

Again, Congrats Steve and Bob


----------



## DJSchuur (Dec 9, 2006)

rumor has it Steve Blythe won the open with Finn(DrBobs dog) if this is the case it completes his FC and qualifies Finn for the national.congrats Steve and Bob!


----------



## mikebeadle (Dec 26, 2003)

Good job Steve! Congrats Bob and Finn.


----------



## J Hoggatt (Jun 16, 2004)

Steve Blythe is on Fire! Check out his results this past month or for that matter the past several months! Congrats.


----------



## Josh Conrad (Jul 3, 2005)

Dan Heard got 4th with Dusty,that Qualified them for the National. They've had a good couple weeks.


----------



## Moosetogooseranch (Jan 19, 2008)

WAY TO GO Bill and Emmitt. 


















Below - Becky Eckett & Cali (David Aul's dog) - Congrats! - Cool Pictures.
Thanks for posting.


----------



## john h. (Oct 15, 2007)

Any other open results?


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

DJSchuur said:


> rumor has it Steve Blythe won the open with Finn(DrBobs dog) if this is the case it completes his FC and qualifies Finn for the national.congrats Steve and Bob!



Wow! And Finn's only 3. Amazing...

Congrats Bob & Steve!


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

Congratulations Steve you are having a great summer & fall, keep it going, as long as we aren't running against you
Glenda & Dave


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

DSemple said:


> Steve Blythe with Mick (Buzz's dog who ran a very nice trial and Jamed)
> 
> ....Don



Don, thanks for the pictures. I really appreciate the ones you emailed too!

Best wishes,
Dave Bezesky


----------



## SD Lab (Mar 14, 2003)

Congrats to you Steve.


----------



## Todd Caswell (Jun 24, 2008)

Congrats Bob..


----------



## Jim Scarborough (May 5, 2007)

Congratulations to Bill, Sarita and Emmitt. What a great Derby dog. I miss seeing him run. Way to go.


----------

